# Guess who's car this is?



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Hint, its not mine.


----------



## ronnienorris30 (Jul 4, 2011)

andy sady?


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

From the looks of those tires, it ran at performance Raceway.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

ronnienorris30 said:


> andy sady?


Bingo bro!

He dug it out and plans to run it again.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

nik77356 said:


> From the looks of those tires, it ran at performance Raceway.


Those were the tires of choice back then :dance:


----------



## ronnienorris30 (Jul 4, 2011)

thats cool man, guess all the old school guys are coming back huh


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

Thats a B3. I wish i still had mine. Heres my Team Car converted to brushless.


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*Cool*

I somehow saved my b3...It runs. I burnt up my psychlone Novak though. Not running it either. I mounted motor that I had not soldered the brushes down yet, and forgot and turned it on, and the brush shunt or lead or whatever touched the can and poof...I loved that esc...

anyway I found some pics of Biff n Bob....they go together like peas and carrots....and a pic from Performance.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I don't think that ride has anything to do with peas and carrots bro! 

More like cabbage. :rybka:


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*so true*



Gary said:


> I don't think that ride has anything to do with peas and carrots bro!
> 
> More like cabbage. :rybka:


I was thinking something similar....


----------



## fishermanX (Jun 23, 2005)

Too bad nobody runs 2wheel mod anymore.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Merdith said:


> I was thinking something similar....


And club Witte! :rotfl:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

fishermanX said:


> Too bad nobody runs 2wheel mod anymore.


I got one pendego! Unless yer skeered?:headknock


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)




----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

http://home.flash.net/~rmahaffy/Events.htm


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

fishermanX said:


> Too bad nobody runs 2wheel mod anymore.


2wd is alive and well


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Im laying down some paragon.


----------



## fishermanX (Jun 23, 2005)

Guffinator said:


> 2wd is alive and well


I meant nobody good! :slimer:


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

fishermanX said:


> I meant nobody good! :slimer:


You mean like Joor and Cristian with their B4.1's, or Smiley with the new Losi?


----------



## fishermanX (Jun 23, 2005)

Where is Joor and Christian running?


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Mike's mostly, sometimes at M&M.


----------



## fishermanX (Jun 23, 2005)

What motor do I need for my b3?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

RS pro 8.5

http://www.youtube.com/user/biffg#p/f


----------



## ProBroAndy (May 2, 2011)

so, i'd like to build a 1/10 truggy kit.. are there enough 2wd truggy guys out there to run a class? never really cared for 10th buggies.. 

T4.1, or XXX-T cr? i used to be a losi guy.. but both look just fine to me.
looking to have fun mostly. probably just take my velenion setup from my slash and run that in the truck. i'll never race my slash again. absolutely hated it.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

ProBroAndy said:


> so, i'd like to build a 1/10 truggy kit.. are there enough 2wd truggy guys out there to run a class? never really cared for 10th buggies..
> 
> T4.1, or XXX-T cr? i used to be a losi guy.. but both look just fine to me.
> looking to have fun mostly. probably just take my velenion setup from my slash and run that in the truck. i'll never race my slash again. absolutely hated it.


Buggy is the big class now both at MnM and Mike's. I've only seen 1 or 2 trucks out and about.


----------



## ProBroAndy (May 2, 2011)

bummer 

what's popular as far as chassis go in 10th buggy? the b4.1 looks nice..


----------



## fishermanX (Jun 23, 2005)

Guffinator said:


> Buggy is the big class now both at MnM and Mike's. I've only seen 1 or 2 trucks out and about.


Hey Guff, What motor are they running in buggy?


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

ProBroAndy said:


> bummer
> 
> what's popular as far as chassis go in 10th buggy? the b4.1 looks nice..


Does it matter? Get what you like, not what's popular.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

ProBroAndy said:


> bummer
> 
> what's popular as far as chassis go in 10th buggy? the b4.1 looks nice..


The reason I got a truck is because of the fatter tires since 8th scalers tear up the track and it seems that trucks handle the rough stuff better.

Before K&M closed I ran mod buggy once and left early. Heck, even in practice the trucks were killing me. 

I'm sticking with the truck even if I have to run with the b44s.


----------



## CristianTabush (Apr 8, 2005)

Andy, the 2WD short course truck has a decent following at Mike's. Associated makes one and losi does too. They are essentially lengthened versions of the T4 and XXT. They usually are getting about 4-6 trucks at their club races. Another option to consider is 4WD Short Course, which usually gets about 12-15 trucks.

The other big turnout is 2wd buggy. Last week, on a slow night, we had 14 entries I believe. 

10th scale has brought back a lot of old faces to racing. It is super affordable once you are through the initial investment. With brushless and lipo, the cost is basically just tires now. My dad is even starting to race again. He's got a 2WD and 4WD Short Course truck.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

CristianTabush said:


> Andy, the 2WD short course truck has a decent following at Mike's. Associated makes one and losi does too. They are essentially lengthened versions of the T4 and XXT. They usually are getting about 4-6 trucks at their club races. Another option to consider is 4WD Short Course, which usually gets about 12-15 trucks.
> 
> The other big turnout is 2wd buggy. Last week, on a slow night, we had 14 entries I believe.
> 
> 10th scale has brought back a lot of old faces to racing. It is super affordable once you are through the initial investment. With brushless and lipo, the cost is basically just tires now. My dad is even starting to race again. He's got a 2WD and 4WD Short Course truck.


Cristian, between Andy's work schedule and the proximity of Katy RC to us, we were gearing up for running pretty much at Katy with an occasional road trip to mikes. And we both already discounted running SC trucks.

Staying away from racing for awhile kinda screws me since I thought mod truck would be going strong after spending all that money on it just to find 10th buggy made a come back. And then the $1500 I just spent on the electric RC8BE. :headknock

Guess Ill sell the truck as a roller and order the buggy.


----------



## ProBroAndy (May 2, 2011)

CristianTabush said:


> Andy, the 2WD short course truck has a decent following at Mike's. Associated makes one and losi does too. They are essentially lengthened versions of the T4 and XXT. They usually are getting about 4-6 trucks at their club races. Another option to consider is 4WD Short Course, which usually gets about 12-15 trucks.
> 
> The other big turnout is 2wd buggy. Last week, on a slow night, we had 14 entries I believe.
> 
> 10th scale has brought back a lot of old faces to racing. It is super affordable once you are through the initial investment. With brushless and lipo, the cost is basically just tires now. My dad is even starting to race again. He's got a 2WD and 4WD Short Course truck.


i've got a platinum 4x4 slash, and have raced it twice.. but it just feels so off from what i use to race back at performance.. so i think im going to skip out on the SC racin'.

i just finished an electric mugen mbx6-t (LOVE IT), but wanted something different to run as a second class.. which is where 2wd buggy or truggy comes in.

it's nice to see old faces, and im glad to hear there ar that many 1/10 2wd cars running again. i think i will get me a buggy soon and run the 2wd class


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Andy, are you buying a new motor and speedo? If you do, either the Tekin or Speed Passions ESC are the way to go. Motor, either a Tekin or Trinity/Team Epic D3 8.5. You can use less motor at M&M, but you'll want the 8.5 at Mike's.


----------



## CristianTabush (Apr 8, 2005)

Biff, just get the shock Bodies, shock shafts, arms and shock towers for the T4 and it will be a buggy. I run a T4 chassis on my B4.

The cost will not be that high if done this way...

You could always try to trade on RC Tech...


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

After thinking about it, I may just keep the truck, get a buggy and transfer the electronics to the buggy for now.


----------



## CristianTabush (Apr 8, 2005)

That's not a bad idea either...


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

CristianTabush said:


> That's not a bad idea either...


Good to hear from you again Cristian. That's Prolly what Ill do.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Sady is back.

http://www.amainhobbies.com/product...ectric-Off-Road-Competition-Race-Roller-Buggy


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

BTW, I got a EC8e FT.


----------

